# MWO Mike Frechette - West Nova Scotia Regiment - 13 Feb 08



## Harris (14 Feb 2008)

The West Novas lost a valued member of the Regimental family earlier today.  MWO Mike Frechette was killed at approximately 0935 hrs, 13 Feb 08 in a vehicle accident while deployed at Fort Pickett, Virginia serving as a member of the Advance Party for Exercise SOUTH BOUND TROOPER VIII.  Our hearts go out to Caroline and all members of the Frechette family during this tragic time.  Plans for any service are to be confirmed once the familiy's wishs are known.  
Please ensure this message receives widest distribution as MWO Frechette was known throughout the Camp Aldershot community and the CF as a whole.  More details to follow once they are distributed.


----------



## geo (14 Feb 2008)

RIP
Condolences to Family, Friends and comrades

We will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## Harris (14 Feb 2008)

More on the incident: http://www.cbc.ca/cp/Atlantic/080214/t021404A.html  Shared in acordance with...You know.

Canadian Press: THE CANADIAN PRESS

*Cdn soldier from N.S. dies in car crash near Blackstone, Va.*

HALIFAX - A Canadian soldier has been killed in a car crash near Blackstone, Va.

He's identified as Master Warrant Officer Michel Philippe Frechette of Windsor, N.S.

Military officials say Frechette was the lone occupant of a vehicle involved in a two-vehicle collision near Fort Pickett on Wednesday.

A member of the West Nova Scotia Regiment and the Land Force Atlantic Area chief cook, he was in Virginia as part of an advance party for a large annual exercise.

Virginia State Police are investigating the accident.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (14 Feb 2008)

The town here is going to be a lesser place.  
R.I.P, condolences to family, friends, colleagues. 

Midget


----------



## Mike Baker (14 Feb 2008)

RIP Master Warrant Officer Frechette


----------



## medaid (14 Feb 2008)

RIP MWO Frechette. 

Condolences to the family, friends and the Regimental family.


----------



## fire_guy686 (14 Feb 2008)

Wow, Rest Easy Sir. 


Thoughts and Prayers with his family and unit.


----------



## 29CARR (15 Feb 2008)

MWO Mike Frechette may you rest in peace.  May God Bless you and your soldiers and help to heal the deep wounds that your family and friends no doubt feel right now.  Thank you for you service and your sacrifice.


----------



## TN2IC (15 Feb 2008)

I think I"m going to be sick.


----------



## Harris (15 Feb 2008)

Just finished talking to the CO an hour ago.  MWO Frechette will be taken to Washington and flown to Toronto for the autopsy.  Then onwards to Halifax.  Funeral will be held Sat 23 Feb 08.  I'm not sure of the location, however anyone interested in the details can contact the West NSR Adjt at Pellerine.TL@forces.gc.ca for details.  I'll unfortunately be out of the Country on South Bound Trooper as of tomorrow night and I won't have access to a computer to update.  Both the Unit and the Navy will be involved in the ceremonies.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Feb 2008)

RIP Chief.

For those who don't know him, Mike Frechette was a CP02 in the Reg Force up until recently, not sure exactly when he retired from the Reg's.  The last I heard, he was working at the new Chief's and PO's Mess in Halifax (Juno Tower) when the place opened but that was a few years ago.  Prior to that he was posted to CFC Aldershot NS as the Camp KO.  An excellent man by all standards.

Condolences to his family, friends and loved ones.


----------



## NL_engineer (16 Feb 2008)

RIP Sir  :cdnsalute:


----------



## Groucho (16 Feb 2008)

Sir RIP


----------



## Sylvie (17 Feb 2008)

Salut mon frere.....
       Michel..tu peux etre sure d'une chose tu as fait honneur à ton pays, à ta famille et à tous les gens qui ont eu la chance de te cotoyer...Souvent... tu es parti en voyage...la tu fais le grand voyage... le voyage de ta vie... et je sais une chose, tu laisses ta marque ici sur terre...dans le coeur de nous tous.... maintenant tu es un ange.... Je suis certaine que Papa et Maman etaient au rendez-vous a t'attendre fierement..... 
Bon Voyage mon frere je t'aime de tout mon coeur  ... ta petite soeur Sylvie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## wildman0101 (17 Feb 2008)

rest in peace sir  
you will not be forgotten  
condolences to family,,,friends,,and comrades...

                                         scoty b


----------



## deedster (17 Feb 2008)

MWO Frechette, RIP  
and prayers for friends & family


----------



## Sylvie (17 Feb 2008)

A mon ptit frere Michel

   On ne peut que constater combien la vie est fragile. Ton passage sur cette terre fut remarquable. Je sais qu'un jour nous serons reuni dans cet ocean cosmique, qu'est le ciel.

Je t'aime Francine xoxoxo....


----------

